# Which shrimps to add to with Fire Red Shrimps?



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

I started a small tank (with filter, heat and light, tap water) with around 11 *Fire Red Shrimps* in it.

I wish to also add some other types of shrimps. What should I add to get a nice visual look to the tank?

OEBTS?
Tangerines? (Can I even have OEBTS and Tangerines in the same tank?)

Thanks..


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Keeping Caridina shrimp may be a bit difficult in the same parameters as Neos (fire reds in your case). They typically require lower PH and lower TDS.

If you want to keep something else in there, I would suggest Caridina Babaulti. They are beauties, and like the same parameters as neos.

Pic from my tank at one time.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Tangerines Tigers are pretty hardy out of that species so they would survive but you most likeley never see any babies if it's tap water and inert substrate.

Forget about OEBTS they are tough to keep if it's not in their perfect range of water

I keep Red Neocaridina, tangerines and black crystal mischlings that I got when there were small. All surviving I seen Tangerines and crystals berried but never seen any babies. Red Neocaridina is the only breeding.

Also once you get them drip drop slowly I transitioned mine for about 12 hrs without any loss.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

I have Eco-Complete substrate, not sure if this is good or bad. Also use Seachem Prime to condition the water.

It would be nice to be able to get babies from the shrimps that I keep. Are there other types that would work better than Tangerines?

*Aura Blue Tigers*
*Blue Bee *
*Green Shrimp* (Caridina Babaulti mentioned by woopderson)


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Amano shrimps.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

cherries and wild tigers look perfect together


----------

